# recommended shops in miami, fl



## blacklabel (Jan 12, 2007)

i see a few of us are from Miami, which shops do you recommend?
mack cycle, elite cycling, cycle world?


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Hey Miami*

I actually use them all for different things. Elite has the best mechanic, Bike Tech has all the Specialized stuff(my bike) and I really like Rob at cycle world. The only time I go to Macks is for clothes that are always on sale. Otherwise they are really overpriced. Right now Cycle world is having a great sale on clothes because they are moving. Hope that helps.


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 12, 2007)

have you heard of RB cycles in doral? they any good?


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I have the seen the RB across from UM, I can't say I have been in there. Sorry.


----------



## -PHANTOM- (Feb 15, 2008)

RB cycles in Doral is great. I would have bought my bike from them originally but I got a great deal at bikes to go. I've been using bikes to go since I got my bike for tune ups and other stuff. They have great mechanics and good prices.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

blacklabel said:


> i see a few of us are from Miami, which shops do you recommend?
> mack cycle, elite cycling, cycle world?


 I use Bike Tech. I always had the BEST service and stuff there. RB Cycles in Miami is fine, but their mech turnover is crazy.

Here here nothing but GREAT stuff with Elite.

BTG is fine as well. Small shop and Calvin is a good guy. But I stick with Bike Tech as the owner Arnie has been gracious with my and family members as well as taking care of my clients needs.


----------

